# airless sprayer no suction



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

It it might have a check valve in the pickup. The ball bearing can get stuck especially with inadequate cleaning. See if the check valve works and then try and prime it by pouring paint thinner down the tube and then put it in a bucket of thinner and see if it works.


----------



## hoskee (Jul 24, 2010)

The inlet valve is working now but it still doesn't suck in any paint thinner. When I removed the diaphragm unit (diaphragm, spring, rod etc.) I was not able to move it at all. It's in the up position (bowed out). Should the diaphragm move when you push on it or is the spring so strong that it can't be tested this way? It seems to me that being bowed up would prevent it from being moved up and down by the piston.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Your primer/spray knob also has a spring in it, seals, and other parts that may be worn, its happened to me and I had to replace the primer/spray knob and the parts that go along with it, as mentioned there should also be a ball above the pickup tube that may be stuck too, some sprayers have a knob to push in to keep that valve/ball clean and free of debris, take the pickup tube off and dump thinner, or water down into it, then try to prime holding your hand/rag over the opening.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Take a hammer and hit it on the metal part above the intake tube.
Hopefully this will dislodge the ball. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoskee (Jul 24, 2010)

I finally got it to suck thinner and then water. The pressure is not very high though. Now I think the paint pump is leaking into the hydraulic pump because the hydraulic fluid smelled like thinner and turned white. It also didn't bleed (air out of the hydraulic oil) properly so that is probably why the pressure is low.


----------

